

Ask HN: Anyone have expriences in sales to restaurants/hotels? - willnw

We have startup have a mobile app allow restaurant customers to order and split bill at their table; we have seen a lot of potential in the app, and have proven the app works by beta testing in a few restaurant.  We are looking for someone how has experience in sales to restaurants&#x2F; hotels to help us on scaling our business.
======
willnw
Uber for diners - mobile on site ordering for dine in restaurant/hotels.

------
abhishekdesai
Giving more details about your app would help the community.

~~~
willnw
just updated

